# New to the poodle world, breeder recommendation



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! It's a tricky time to find poodles of all sizes, as demand for puppies has really surged since the start of covid. 

You've inadvertently landed in a section of Poodle Forum that is for our monthly photo contests, but I'm going to move this thread to our Breeder Directory where it will be seen by members who may have some suggestions for you. You can also start working through this list if you've not already:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Whenever I hear Moyen, I think oversized miniature poodle. Try calling reputable breeders of minis and tell them you want an oversized one. They pop up fairly regularly. The corollary to this is calling standard breeders and asking about smaller sized dogs. 

The second thing I think is Karbit Poodles. I've heard of them, but I haven't done any research. It is a place to start when looking for "moyen" size. You know, right, that we have three sizes of poodles in the US?: toy, mini, and standard. Anytime you go looking for a poodle with a different size designator than those you are heading into murky waters...

Personally I think the easiest thing to do is search out an oversized mini from a great breeder. Good luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Or many standard breeders who show a lot in conformation will produce somewhat smaller standards since those are the dogs that judges tend to put up. For example my boy Javelin (a Grandson of Ale Kai Mikimoto on Fifth) is exactly 24" at the withers and weighs most of the time somewhere between 45 and 48 pounds. Certainly not a giant compared to some spoos. Lily is even smaller at 22 3'4" and around 36-37 pounds. Both of my poodles have lots of conformation champions in their pedigrees.

That said Newport makes a really good point about oversize minis. Mini breeders push that 15" max height limit really hard and do often end up with beautiful dogs that were potentially going to be shown but that went oversize. The same thing happens with toys too.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Great info above. 

The fourth variety, medium/moyen/klein, isn't recognized by the AKC or CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) so you'll find very few true medium variety poodles in the US or Canada. They are recognized in Europe by the FCI (The Fédération Cynologique International). 

That said, there are a very few breeders who are importing European stock and breeding otherwise to best practices. 

As the others said, Karbit has a good reputation and might be able to suggest some others.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/grand_championship/index.cfm?type=gc&section=gcp I hope this link works, but it should give you an idea of the top poodle breeders in your state. As mentioned by others, granting full breeding rights to someone without deep credentials in the show world is highly unlikely. Breeding lines and the reputations behind them are sacrosanct. Get the best dog, prove it with conformation and agility titles, and then ask.


----------

